# me robaron mi cell



## nemesaiko (Ene 23, 2007)

les comento mi mala noticia que me han robado mi cell  q era un " Alcatel c552 " y qeu tenia un  chip movistar si me cominico con los de movistra r para q blockeen mi cell ¿blockean solo el chip o tmb el movil? 

saludos ....


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 23, 2007)

solo el chip saludos


----------



## nemesaiko (Ene 24, 2007)

gracias por tu respuestas para la proxima vez andare con cuidado.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 24, 2007)

Tendrian que "bloquear" ambos porque la tecnologia GSM penso en esta situacion, si no lo haces estarian cometiendo un delito


saludos


----------



## armandie (Ene 24, 2007)

Buenas a todos!! les comento referido a este tema, si bien la empresa prestadora del servicio de telefonia celular te da a elegir si quieres blokear si el chip o el equipo o  ambos?? no es que sea un delito no bloquear el equipo, muchas personas denuncian el robo del equipo y solo bloquean el chip para que no utilicen el saldo que aun les quedaba, dejando el equipo sin bloquear, de esta manera quien tiene el equipo tranquilamente puede sacar el chip poner otro chip y usar el equipo. A que va todo esto?? a que cuando les roben el celular o lo pierden, tienen que siniestrar la dos cosas el chip y el equipo; para que al chip lo bloquen y al equipo lo pongan en banda negativa y estando en este estado el equipo no puede ser usado por ninguna empresa.


Saludos


----------



## nemesaiko (Ene 26, 2007)

pero ahi alguna manera para q lo vuelvan a desbloquear o haga lo que haga no prodrá desbloquearlo


----------



## armandie (Ene 27, 2007)

Tecnicamente no se puede; porque el IMEI del equipo es el que esta registrado en banda negativa. El IMEI es un numero electronico que esta almacenado en la placa logica del celular, hagan lo que hagan, cambio de software, cualquier cosa no podran desbloquearlo porque el imei es algo que no pueden borrar o cambiarlo.

Saludos


----------

